# Softwaretest



## Pema (13. Okt 2008)

Hallo, 

könnt Ihr mir sagen, wie man einen Softwaretest professionell aufbaut, und wie man diesen dokumentiert, protokolliert? Gibt es hierfür irgendwo Vorlagen?

Im Voraus vielen Dank!

Viele Grüße, 
Pema


----------



## maki (13. Okt 2008)

Was ist ein "Softwaretest"?

Automatisiert wie
- Unit -
- Integrations-/Funktionale- 
Tests?

Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Pema (13. Okt 2008)

Eher manuelle Tests, wie funktionale Tests, aber auch die anderen.

Viele Grüße,
Pema


----------



## maki (13. Okt 2008)

Manuelle Tests sind zu vermeiden 

Viel zu aufwändig, langsam und der menschliche Faktor führt oft dazu dass sie unbrauchbare Ergebnisse liefern.

Alle Arten von Tests lassen sich automatisieren, das ist imho der einzig sinnvolle Weg Software zu testen, alles andere ist viel zu teuer, unzuverlässig und deswegen Augenwischerei, ausserdem verzögert es die Suche nach Fehler unnötig.

Nach jeder Änderung müsste ja die komplette SW getestet werden (zB. wegen Seiteneffekten), es reicht eben nicht nur das geänderte zu testen.

Wer macht das schon manuell?
Genau, niemand


----------



## foobar (13. Okt 2008)

> Wer macht das schon manuell?


Da kenne ich einige 

Verzichtest du komplett auf manuelle Tests?


----------



## Pema (13. Okt 2008)

Hmm, ich kenne es nicht anders, und ich habe es bis jetzt immer manuell gemacht . Natürlich ist das blöd, weil man immer die ganze Software durchtesten muss ...


----------



## maki (13. Okt 2008)

> Da kenne ich einige icon_smile.gif
> 
> Verzichtest du komplett auf manuelle Tests?


Manuelle Tests werden höchstens in 2 Fällen gemacht:
- Zur Erstellung eines automatischen Tests
- Wenn der Kunde es selbst machen will

Ich kenne auch einige die das machen oder besser gesagt: sie versuchen  es 
Glücklich & zufrieden ist keiner von denen, allein die ganzen Regressiontests dauern ewig und trotzdem sind die Bugs wieder drinnen... bis dann der Bug report erstellt, ausgewertet und die Aufgaben verteilt sind vergehen Tage bis Wochen, nicht gerade ein schnelles Feedback, wer weiss schon was er vor 2 Wochen genau geändert hat?

Das wirklich die komplette Anwendung nach jeder Änderung manuell  durchgetestet wird habe ich dagegen noch nie gesehen, nur die kümmerlichen Versuche die alle scheitern, wird ja jedesmal mehr Arbeit anstatt weniger, dann auch noch monoton wie ein dressierter Affe tag ein und tag aus dieselben Buttons drücken?

Ha, dass hat noch keiner durchgehalten 

Also fängt man an, an den tests zu sparen, wo das endet ist klar.

Ps: Klar gibt es Fälle in denen das erstellen automatischer Tests zu aufwändig ist, diese werden dann vom Kunden "gemacht" bzw. er Unterzeichnet das das so ok ist.
Aber die Fehler findet man dadurch nicht


----------

